# movie mojo ssfm-220bk



## ajaudrey (Dec 20, 2010)

I received a movie mojo ssfm-220bk January 2009 as a gift and worked perfect but yesterday when I switched it on the hour glass remain on the blue screen. Do any one whats the problem. i've also surged the JNC website but there is no sofware availble to download.:4-dontkno


----------

